# A little Sunday morning running



## shawnrice (Jul 31, 2017)

Finally got to get out and run some dogs Sunday morning ,got a few shots of the rabbit and dogs ......


----------



## Baknaction (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the video. Those dogs had great sounds. Felt like I was there.


----------



## specialk (Aug 1, 2017)

Sounds great...i got out a couple weeks ago....felt good....


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 1, 2017)

thanks for watching Fellas !


----------



## Jacob Segars (Aug 1, 2017)

Need to be in church lol. Got to run mine last week and boy did it feel and sound good to watch the dogs work. Had a hard time catching them up lol, they don't know what heat is when their minds on rabbit do they lol ? Enjoyed the video.


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 1, 2017)

Jacob Segars said:


> Need to be in church lol. Got to run mine last week and boy did it feel and sound good to watch the dogs work. Had a hard time catching them up lol, they don't know what heat is when their minds on rabbit do they lol ? Enjoyed the video.


I agree 100% on I need to be in church ,Good Lord spared my life 6 months ago and gave me a second chance to get healthy ...thanks for watching !


----------



## Jacob Segars (Aug 2, 2017)

Never can get a good video with the rabbit in it where I run the majority of the time it is about a 3 year old cut over around creeks, bottoms, and a bunch of swamp rabbits. I was just teasing with you about church but glad you are doing well, I feel I have a lot of health problems and am very thankful for him to help and pull me through them.  God bless


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 3, 2017)

Good run!! To hot and to many snakes for me right now.


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 5, 2017)

Jacob Segars said:


> Never can get a good video with the rabbit in it where I run the majority of the time it is about a 3 year old cut over around creeks, bottoms, and a bunch of swamp rabbits. I was just teasing with you about church but glad you are doing well, I feel I have a lot of health problems and am very thankful for him to help and pull me through them.  God bless


thanks Jacob ,stay up on the health ..been a rough 7 months for me but I feel better now than I have in 10 yrs ...Heart attack was an eye opener for sure for me ..



Beagler282 said:


> Good run!! To hot and to many snakes for me right now.


Thanks 282 ,Just got back from camphouse In Georgia building a deck ...the hottest place on earth in the summer is Georgia ...Lol ,wont be long and cool weather will be here


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 5, 2017)

got the deck built on camphouse !


----------



## Jacob Segars (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks good, you need to come build me some above ground kennels lol.


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 7, 2017)

Jacob Segars said:


> Looks good, you need to come build me some above ground kennels lol.


If I lived closer I would build them for you ..I built some for a buddy in Milledgeville Ga . a couple years back and hauled them up on a big trailer , that was a long slow  trip ....Lol


----------



## Jacob Segars (Aug 8, 2017)

Lol, me and my dad are trying to get all the materials together.


----------

